
Show HN: Convert CSV files to searchable and sortable HTML table - v512
https://github.com/vividvilla/csvtotable
======
motyar
Very simple but very useful.

Idea: Make something like
[http://yourapp.tld/CSV_URL](http://yourapp.tld/CSV_URL) to view table using
any csv link.

~~~
v512
Thats a great idea, will try that.

------
melezhik
Useful script. Have uploaded it to SparrowHub -
[https://sparrowhub.org/info/csvtotable](https://sparrowhub.org/info/csvtotable)

------
fiatjaf
See also: [http://stevecat.net/table-magic/](http://stevecat.net/table-magic/)

~~~
v512
Interesting project. One thing is they don't have search filter which is
really useful when working with large data set.

------
lozzo
I would show all entries, and not give any option to show just 10,20, 50...
there is no advantage in that since everything is in memory

~~~
v512
Yeah, will give a command line flag to set default number of entries.

------
roberdam
This is Awesome!, thanks for sharing it!. Unfortunately I can't make it work
with any of my csv's,

UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8'

~~~
v512
Please try upgrading to v1.1.0 and check. If you don't mind you can share the
sample CSV data for testing.

~~~
roberdam
I will open a issue on github and put the csv

------
jaredgrippe
Just import the CSV into Google Sheets. Done.

------
gaojiuli
Could you add supporting for json, xml, excel, etc.

~~~
v512
Yeah will do that in upcoming versions.

